# Stimulate Ultra Bite



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

Gday all,

For a while now i have been hearing people rave about this Stimulate Ultra Bite stuff.

Has anyone ever tried it? and if so how good was it?

Thanks
Kenny


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Heya Kendog,

I've used it a few times. Great on Bream but thats about all I've managed to land on it.....

And from my experience its also about useless in Freshwater.....

I think for some species its great stuff, but at the price they want for it I'd rather invest my money in soft plastics and lures which I know will work on a wider range of species consistently.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2908&highlight=stimulate


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Ken
Ive assume you mean the clear liquid in the bottle.There is a freshwater and saltwater formula.Weve used it with success on snapper,bream and flathead around the islands in Southern Moreton Bay in the past.Most SPs
are laced with some sort of attractant anyway.


----------

